# albino Indian ring-necks ?



## janedoe (Nov 4, 2009)

just wondering if anyone knows how much an albino Indian ring-neck is worth i was told from a breeder that thay are worth alot cause thay are rare and i have found ads on the net that confirm that but on the other hand i have also found ads that are selling them for $100 i have just bout one for $300 thinking i got a good deal but now I'm not too sure he is still pretty and down the track i may breed him with a violet ring-neck which will make beautiful babies especially cause by albino has a sort of blue sheen to it but still it would be good to know if the breeder that i spoke to is telling the truth or feeding me ***** cause she can any advice will be muchly appreciated ...


----------



## wranga (Nov 4, 2009)

around $100-120. breeding an albino with a violet wont breed anything special. all males bred will be split ino and most probably blue in colour. females will probably be blue but not carry the ino gene. having split ino birds isnt liked by most breeders.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 4, 2009)

When I used to breed birds I sold my albino ringnecks for $150-$200ea but that was over 4 years ago.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow that's interesting,I used to breed ringnecks and alexandrines years ago with a partner but I got out of the hobby and just kept a pet hand raised Alexandrine.The guy who I was in partnership told me well over a year or maybe 2 ago that there were albino Alexdrines however were actuall x bred to an albino ringneck,this is what we don't want happening in the reptile hobby.

Can someone in the know comment on the albino alexandrine as mentioned above?


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 4, 2009)

Browns I believe that the yellow, blue and albino alexandrine mutations have all come from cross-breedings with indian ringnecks.


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Matt ,do you know when the first ones were available asI heard they cost a small fortune??


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 4, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Thanks Matt ,do you know when the first ones were available asI heard they cost a small fortune??


 
I am yet to see any albinos available for sale, but I also moved out of the bird scene a few years back now so I am not entirely sure....others that are into birds would probably be more helpful. I honestly couldnt give you a price on any of the available mutations as it has been so long and different types of birds come in and out of 'fashion' so often, when I bred birds indian ringneck mutations were the greatest thing out...now you cant give them away.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Nov 4, 2009)

wranga said:


> around $100-120. breeding an albino with a violet wont breed anything special. all males bred will be split ino and most probably blue in colour. females will probably be blue but not carry the ino gene. having split ino birds isnt liked by most breeders.


 
wranga is right

u r better off breeding with a plain blue
or a blue lace wing
les banks in toowoomba will stear u in the right direction
oh by the way violet is a dom mutation


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 5, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Wow that's interesting,I used to breed ringnecks and alexandrines years ago with a partner but I got out of the hobby and just kept a pet hand raised Alexandrine.The guy who I was in partnership told me well over a year or maybe 2 ago that there were albino Alexdrines however were actuall x bred to an albino ringneck,this is what we don't want happening in the reptile hobby.
> 
> Can someone in the know comment on the albino alexandrine as mentioned above?


There are several colour morphs in the Alexandrines now but they are all bred in by crossing with ringnecks. Still pretty expensive too at the moment but like all new fads will crash in price over the next few years.


----------



## janedoe (Nov 5, 2009)

cheers i also have a breeding pair of lime ring necks i have googled it and have not yet to find there value could any one tell me how much there worth to sell the babies .


----------



## BROWNS (Nov 5, 2009)

I guess I could google but does anyone have any pics of mutations in both ringnecks and alexandrines,any pics of your limes janedoe?There's now violet lorikeets,they're funny little buggers the lorikeetsand the scaley breasts,are there many lorikeet morphs or mutations being bred?

Went to a pet shop in Mackay a few years ago which was the first time I'd seen albino oscars,the normals looked much nicer especially the long finned oscars"can't remember the name for them"?

It's a shame they had to cross alexandrines to albino ringnecks to not even get a pure alexandrine however after being bred back to alexandrines they'd probably look no different other than colour of course after being bred back to alex's for a couple of generations....it would be faster producing some bird mutations I guess seeing as they can double clutch!


----------



## janedoe (Nov 6, 2009)

cheers i have decided to breed my albino with my silver female since she and my blue male do not seem to get along does anyone have any ideas on the colours of the babies thay will have ? also what colour would be best to breed with my blue boy? 
cheers in advanced .


----------



## wranga (Nov 6, 2009)

janedoe said:


> cheers i have decided to breed my albino with my silver female since she and my blue male do not seem to get along does anyone have any ideas on the colours of the babies thay will have ? also what colour would be best to breed with my blue boy?
> cheers in advanced .


silver is a cinnamon grey
breeding an albino and a silver you will breed both grey and blue birds. all males will be split ino and cinnamon
breed your blue with another blue or a grey


----------

